# Zecken



## karsten. (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo

seit diesem Jahr sind wir auch aufgenommen in den erlauchten Kreis
der [DLMURL="http://www.zeckenlabor.de/fileadmin/zeckenlabor/pdf/fsme_karte_landkreise.pdf"]FSME Risikogebiete [/DLMURL]

Nun bin ich schon gezwungen wegen dieser Scheissviecher mein Leben umzustellen  

so viele gab es noch nie .

Spaziergänge in der Umgebung sind nicht mehr möglich.

 

nur noch zwischen mit Pestiziden behandelten Feldern oder auf der Mitte der Straße

Meine Hund haben die stärksten  hautvergiftenden Mittel  trotzdem werden sie befallen.

einer hat schon eine komplette Borreliose Therapie durch

ich hab mir gestern vom Arzt eine Nymphe entfernen lassen müssen

1mm groß mit bloßem Auge nicht als Zecke erkennbar !
genauso gefährlich !

für Kassenpatienten ist derzeit kein FSME Impfstoff verfügbar
"vielleicht in 4 Wochen..."

Liebe Frau Schmidt 
gut dass wir keine 2. Klassen Medizin haben ! :crazy:


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

"nur noch zwischen mit Pestiziden behandelten Feldern oder auf der Mitte der Straße"

Sach ich ja, B25 und grün anmalen - fertig  

@Karsten
Als Landwirt kommt mir bei einem bestimmten Wort immer das kalte 

"Pestizide" - das richtige Wort ist: "Pflanzenschutzmittel" oder auch kurz PSM - denn das was gerne mal als "Pesti..." bezeichnet wird ist auch an Orten, wo es keiner als soche bezeichnen würde. Was hast du deinen Hunden nochmal auf den Pelz geschmiert? 



Was die Zecken angeht haste aber recht - ich hab als Kind noch ohne Angst im Wald und auf Wiesen spielen können - aber heute ...


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo Karsten,

hast Du für Deine Hunde schon mal Exspot ausprobiert?
Das ist bei uns bisher das einzige was halbwegs zufriedenstellend fkt.
Allerdings geht meine Mutter, in Ermangelung an Wald, nur an Feld- und Wiesenrändern Gassi.... 

Meinen Katzen kann ich auch bald jeden Tag eine größere Zecke aus dem Pelz fummeln. 
Letztes Jahr hatte das Pferd mehrfach diese kleinen weißlichen Zecken. Unterdessen hab ich was von einer "neuen Art" in unseren Breiten gehört.   

Der Flughafen trägt da sicher auch einen Teil bei .....


----------



## Petra (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo ihr Lieben

Bis jetzt habe ich Glück bei meinen Tieren keine Zecken Copi hat seine Schutzimpfung und Olli der kater bekommt am Donnerstag seine.
Ich muss eins sagen Olli ist fast deb ganzen tag unterwegs und hat noch keine zecke heim gebracht


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo Karsten!

Shit - mich fallen diese kleinen Biester auch nur zu gerne an!

Das Schlimme ist, daß man sich kaum vor ihnen schützen kann...


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*



			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Lieben
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich Glück bei meinen Tieren keine Zecken Copi hat seine Schutzimpfung und Olli der kater bekommt am Donnerstag seine.
> Ich muss eins sagen Olli ist fast deb ganzen tag unterwegs und hat noch keine zecke heim gebracht




Hallo

was für eine Schutzimpfung ?

gegen was ?  FSME ?

mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo,

seit letztem Jahr gehört auch mein Gebiet zur FSME-Zone und auch hier beim Arzt "Impfstoff, vieleicht wieder in 4-5 Wochen". Mir ists aber egal, obwohl fast jedes Mal nach der Gartenarbeit oder mit dem Hunden durch Feld/Wiesen laufen (der größte Teil der Zecken ist genau dort zu finden nur wenige im Wald: : : ) welche an mir rumkrabbeln lassen die mich kalt. Ob Zecken, Mücken, Homo sapiens; Frauen stehen halt nicht auf mich   

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hi Dodi,

bei Menschen soll das Zeugs von Autan wohl helfen...
Aber ich kanns ned ab, wenn ich nach sowas "stinke". 

Also krabbel ich lieber nicht durchs hohe Gras - letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine in einer Ausgleichpflanzung des Flughafens eingefangen (Sträucher und hohes Gras). 
Zum Glück hab ich sie am gleichen/nächsten Tag bemerkt und selbst entfernt...


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hi Annett!

Gegen Zecken hab ich Autan noch nicht ausprobiert - Fakt ist aber, dass es mir selbst bei Mücken nicht richtig hilft! 
...und die fallen mich auch nur zu gerne an!

Hast Recht, riechen mag ich das Zeug auch nicht.


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Sagt mal, stimmt es das Ameisen so ziemlich die einzigen Feinde der Zecken sind?


----------



## agoser (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Welche Feinde die Zecke hat scheint auch der Wissenschaft nicht so klar zu sein. Wikipedia meldet:

"
extrem kalte Winter 

einige Pilzarten (z.B. Metarhizium anisopliae[2]) 

Fadenwürmer (Nematoden), von denen sie befallen werden können. Ein 
solcher Befall ist für die Zecke tödlich. 

Vogelarten, die Zecken gerne fressen. 

kleine, parasitische __ Wespen wie beispielsweise Ixodiphagus hookeri[3]. Diese 
Wespen legen ihre Eier in die Zecken und aus diesen schlüpfen dann die Wespenlarven, welche die Zecken von innen her auffressen und damit töten. 

In Südafrika befreien kleine Sumpfschildkröten Nashörner von diesen __ Parasiten. 

Unter Fachleuten wird diskutiert, bestimmte natürliche Feinde der Zecken, wie z.B. die Wespen, im Freiland auszubringen und damit die Zeckenpopulation zu reduzieren.
"

Weiterhin habe ich gehört: "Ameisen" und "__ Eidechsen".

Wir suchen uns konsequent jeden Abend gegenseitig ab und hoffen, dass diejeingen Recht haben, die behaupten, dass die Zecken ersten nach ein paar Stunden durch die oberen Hautschichten durch sind und infizieren können (auch da: Kein Konsens der Mediziner zu entdecken).

Was mich ferner völlig verunsichert ist, dass die Nebenwirkungen / möglichen Impfschäden der FSME Impfung 3 von 4 Ärzten die ich befragt habe ob sie denn Ihre eigenen Kinder geimpft hätten nach einige herumdrucksen "NEIN" gesagt haben.

Andreas


----------



## Armin (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Ahoi,

meine Katzen haben auch permanent Zecken. Frontline hilft nicht immer.

Natürliche Feinde : 



> Natürliche Feinde
> Als natürliche Feinde der Zecken sind bisher festgestellt worden:
> 
> extrem kalte Winter
> ...



Quelle : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zecken

siehe auch hier : http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news114669

oder auch hier   : http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Heftzecke

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

HALLO

inzwischen sollen wohl die Impfstoffe sicherer geworden sein.


----------



## Berndt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo, "unglücklicher" Karsten!​       Der "Standard" schrebt am 17.4.2007


> *Die reale Gefahr*
> Wie gefährlich sind Zecken nun aber wirklich? Um Quellen zu finden, die nicht aus dem wohlgeschlossenen Kreislauf rund um Baxter stammen, muss man in die Schweiz und nach Deutschland gehen. Das Schweizer Bundesamt für Gesundheit empfiehlt die Zeckenimpfung auch in "Epidemie-Gebieten" nur für Hochrisiko-Gruppen wie Forstarbeiter, auch in der Bundesrepublik sind Massenimpfungen unbekannt.
> *Jeder 20.000ste Zeck*
> In Baden-Würtemberg geht man davon aus, dass im Schnitt nur jede 20.000ste Zecke das Virus in sich trägt, selbst in Epidemiegebieten soll es nur eine von 1.000 sein. Auf ähnliche Werte kommen die Eidgenossen. In Österreich werden keine Durchschnittswerte, sondern statistische Ausschläge kommuniziert: Vor Jahren wurde einmal eine Wiese in Graz untersucht, da war fast jede zweite Zecke Virenträgerin. Seit dem geistert diese Wiese durch die Medien.
> ...


Man müsste sich also einmal die "statistisch belegten" Zahlen ansehen. Habe "gegoogelt" und festgestellt, dass derzeit in Deutschland ziemliche Panikmache betrieben wird.
Ich selbst wohne seit 50  Jahren in einem FSME-Gebiet. Zweifellos gibt es Fälle von schweren Schädigungen durch Zeckenbisse, aber, wie gesagt, man müsste sich die genauen Zahlen ansehen, wie hoch die Zahl der dauerhaft geschädigten (geimpften) Personen tatsächlich ist.

Also, wem es hilft: Ich als Bewohner eines FSME-Gebietes habe jedenfalls keine Angst (und hatte schon hunderte Zecken)

LG Berndt


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo

Statistik ist eine prima Sache.

außer es trifft einen selber   

die Gefahr sich mit Borreliose zu infizieren ist viel größer als die an FSME zu erkranken . 
Dagegen gibt es keine Schutzimpfung .Das Krankheitsbild kann ganz diffus sein. 
Meine Mutter wurde lange nach einer teilweisen Gesichtslähmung auf Schlaganfall behandelt . Die Ursache war ein Zeckenstich ,der wahrscheinlich Jahre zurücklag.....



bei 





> etwa 60.000 bis 100.000 Neuerkrankungen / jährlich



ist die Chance zu erkranken doch gleich viel besser .

ICH hab schon Angst


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Moin,



> Das Krankheitsbild kann dann auch so diffus sein , dass
> eine Diagnose schwer . Meine Mutter wurde lange nach einer teilweisen Gesichtslähmung auf Schlaganfall behandelt . Die Ursache war ein Zeckenstich.....



da hatte meine Mutter mehr Glück.
Kurz vor Weihnachten 2004 oder 2005  tauchten bei ihr sehr merkwürdige Symptome auf... eine fortschreitende halbseitige Gesichtslähmung.  
Nach telefon. Rücksprache mit einem Arzt hat sie dann den kassenärztl. Notdienst angerufen. Der Arzt meinte dann auch promt, Verdacht auf Schlaganfall. Wir haben sie gleich in die Uni-Klinik gefahren und relativ schnell hatten die schon bei der Aufnahme den Verdacht "Borelliose". An den Zeckenbiss im Sommer (Waldgartenverein) konnte sie sich erst ganz langsam erinnern... 
Daraufhin wurde auch mit Antibiotika behandelt, obwohl der Befund erst 2? Wochen später kam. 
Daheim ging die Behandlung mit Tabletten weiter. Sie hat es halbwegs gut überstanden. 
Genug andere kleine und etwas größere Gebrechen hat sie schon, sodass die Beurteilung von borelliosebedingten Nachwirkungen schwer fällt. 

Joachim will wohl mal in der Dialyse wegen der Impfung gegen FSME fragen.

EDIT: Der Hausarzt hier vor Ort meint wohl bezüglich Impfung: "Sie fahren doch nach Bayern in den Urlaub, oder?" Somit hat er seine Begründung.


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hi all,
darf ich euch etwas aufklären ??
@ Karsten : Auch für Privatpatienten gibt es immo keinen Impfstoff.
Selbst die Frau des Apothekers muss warten  
Encepur ist nicht vor Anfang Juni, FSME immun wohl erst wieder nächste Woche verfügbar. Grund der hohen Nachfrage sind etliche Zeitungsberichte, die das ganze leicht dramatisieren.

Bei Verdacht auf Borelliose ( Sicheres Zeichen ist der kreisrunde Herd an der Bissstelle) sofort Doxycyclin einwerfen (200 - 300 mg tgl.)

Vorbeugend kann man Spray von Azaron nehmen und halt nur mit langer Hose ins Gras

@ alle Hunde und Katzenbesitzer: Die Viecher bekommen keine FSME. Exspot ist schon ein gutes Mittel. Und dann gibt es noch so Halsbänder

Zecken leben nicht auf Bäumen und lassen sich "auf einen Warmblütler runterfallen". Das ist ein Gerücht.

Gruß, Eugen
der noch mehr sagen könnte.
Fragen Sie *IHREN* Apotheker oder Arzt


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

hallo an alle!

ich versteh das problem mit dem impfstoff hier nicht... 

wir (2 erw., 2 kinder) wurden letzte woche fsme geimpft.
wir sind auch kassenpatienten, aber der kühlschrank beim arzt war voll mit dem impfstoff   also null problem!

meine mutter ist im gleichen "dorf" bei einem anderen arzt. auf ihre nachfrage bekam sie zu hören, sie bekäme ein rezept und müsste sich den impfstoff in der apotheke bestellen, und das als privatpatientin!!! :crazy: 

ich denke also, es kommt auch sehr auf die praxis an, was geht und was nicht!


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo Katja,
das hat mit der Praxis nix zu tun. Dein Arzt hat sich entweder so gut bevorratet oder halt noch nicht soviel geimpft.
Bei uns (Spessart und Odenwald in der Nähe) ist alles ausverkauft. Ich habe heuer schon das 3fache vom gesamten letzten Jahr verkauft. Und die Herstellung von Impfstoffen ist etwas aufwändiger als ein paar Tabletten zu pressen.
Und ja, in der Regel geht man mit nen Rezept erst in die Apo, auch Privatpatienten ! Die sind nämlich auch nix besseres, auch wenn es manche glauben. 

Eugen


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

hallo eugen!

tja, dann haben wir halt einfach den weitsichtigeren arzt gewählt!  

der hat auch schon den halben stadtteil gespritzt und immer noch genug vorrat!
denn bei uns (baden-baden) ist ja auch zeckenalarmgebiet hoch zehn!!  

ich musste noch nie wegen irgendeinem impfstoff erst in die apotheke!!


----------



## Dr.J (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Wir, in Franken, sind hier auch Hochrisikogebiet  und so langsam mach ich mir Sorgen, wenn ich all diese Posts lese. Werde doch mal zum Doktor müssen und fragen, wie es aussieht mit Impfung.

Irgendwie kann man da echt "Schiss" bekommen. :?


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

tja doktor!

du bist doch schon gebissen worden...... 


vom wilden affen!!!! 1


----------



## Dr.J (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*



wie sagt Thorsten immer? "Ihr habt doofe Ohren"


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Wenn man der Karte der FSME-Risikogebiete glauben darf, besteht bei mir gar kein Risiko ....

Da wundert es mich nur, dass wir unserer Katze jeden fast Tag eine Zecke entfernen müssen (glücklicherweise sind wir bisher verschont geblieben, obwohl wir nicht nur mitten auf der Strasse laufen *g*)

Ludwig


----------



## karsten. (12. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo Ludwig

die Karte sagt leider nichts über die Verbreitung der Viecher aus.

sondern nur über das statistische Risiko ob die Zecken in einem Gebiet mit FSME Erregern befallen sind.
Borelliose ist ,soweit ich weiss, in ganz Deutschland zu bekommen. 

NICHT BERÜCKSICHTIGT IST AUCH , wenn doofe Zecken ihre Verwandtschaft besuchen.

mfG


----------



## karsten. (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

moin

diese "Strecke" ist von einer Katze

 


 


und 

erhebt kein Recht auf Vollständigkeit  

läuft wohl doch wieder*
auf die blutvergiftenden und nervenschädigenden Mittel
gegen Zecken hinaus :?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Ach HerJe, 
da hat die Mietzekatze aber richtig Beute gemacht 

Widerliches Viehzeugs, bei uns geht es im Moment noch, der Kater hat erst eine mitgebracht.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Igitt, das ist ja erschreckend. Bin ich froh, dass unsere sich auf Mäuse spezialisiert haben...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Servus,
nicht schlecht diese Menge ... unser Kater hatte letztes jahr auch so einen täglichen Befall. Ich habe ihn dann beobachtet und entdeckt, dass er so einen Lieblingssonnenhügel im Garten hatte. Entstanden durch alle möglichen Gartenabfälle - hauptsächlich Gras. Dort habe ich dann ca 20 cm tief das Zeug mit einem Spaten abgetragen und in einen Plastiksack gesteckt. Was soll ich sagen, es wurde weniger...  Natürlich hatte er trotzdem noch welche aber nicht mehr solche Mengen. Nachdem der Kater diese Mittel (Frontline etc.) nicht verträgt - das letzte mal bekam er eine kahle knallrote Stelle, dort wo ich´s ins Fell getröpfelt habe, probier´s ich jetzt mal mit so Knoblauchpillen für Tiere. Ansonsten muss der Kater erst durch eine Zeckenkontrolle bevor er das Haus betritt. Wie ich das nachts mit der Klappe hinkriegen soll ist noch die Frage.
Eva


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Servus Zeckenfreunde 

Unsere zwei "Outdoor`s" schleppen auch jetzt schon unmengen an :crazy

Wie bei Karsten sind das manchmal ganz schön lange Strecken ......

Letztens hat meine Gattin dieses Monster dem Gaucho entfernt
 
war etwas größer als ein Kirschkern   

Mir kommt vor das es heuer ein schlimmes Zeckenjahr wird


----------



## elkop (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

pfui gack, diese grauslichen viecher! 
im vorigen jahr wurde bei mir durch zufall eine borreliose entdeckt, die leider behandlungsresistent ist. vier wochen lang täglich eine infusion mit antibiotica, bis der darm blutet, aber die erreger sind noch immer da, und die beschwerden natürlich auch.
vom meinen zwei freigänger-katzen und dem hund, der auch schon mit anaplasmen infiziert war, ganz zu schweigen. es ist ein jammer.
liebe grüße aus oberösterreich
elke


----------



## karsten. (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Der Fleyer macht überhaupt keinen Mut !

http://www.borreliose-bund.de/bund/CH_u_D_Zeckenflyer_End.pdf

und

das lässt sich womöglich in Zukunft noch toppen :shock

wen wir erst die Auwaldzecke haben

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babesiose_der_Hunde









> Viele Parasitenmittel, die einen Angriff von Zecken verhindern sollen, haben auf Auwaldzecken nur eine mäßige Wirkung. ..................... Im Gegensatz zum __ Holzbock und den meisten anderen Zecken laufen Auwaldzecken ihren Wirtstieren auch hinterher, warten also nicht passiv auf einen zufälligen Kontakt.
> 
> Sie übertragen die Erreger der Babesiose (auch Hunde-Malaria genannt), die für Hunde sehr gefährlich werden kann...... Daneben können sie auch Bakterien aus der Gruppe der Rickettsien übertragen, die zum Beispiel das Fleckfieber bei Menschen verursachen.


----------



## KlausS. (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo ihr Zeckengeplagten
Wir wohnen in unmittelbarer nähe zum Wald und kämpfen schon seit Jahren gegen die Zecken........... vergeblich.:evil
Auf anraten unserer Tierärztin gaben wir dem Hund schon Knoblauch ins Futter, das sollte angeblich die Zecken abhalten, aber das hat auch nichts genützt.
Unser Hund scheint die Viecher geradezu magisch anzuziehen.:smoki
Meine Frau und die Kinder haben sich schon vor Jahren gegen FSME impfen lassen, ich habe mich im letzten Winter zum erstenmal impfen lassen.


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

hallo!
Ich wohne auch in einem Risiko-Gebiet, bin ungeimpft und ebenso der Rest meiner Familie (meine Mutter seit über 60 Jahren!).
Ich hab keine Angst.
Aber mich hat der Wikipedia-Artikel jetzt echt neugierig gemacht:
Welche Vögel fressen Zecken??
Weiß das jemand?
Das müssen ja sehr kleine sein, dass sie ´s erwischen können - eine nicht vollgesaugte Zecke ist ja winzig!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## rut49 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

,

vor einigen Monaten lief ein interressanter Bericht im Fernsehen.
Da die Zecken schon in der Eiszeit vorhanden waren, vermehren sie sich in der Kälte besonders stark. Außerdem sollen sie einen eingebauten bzw. angeborenen
Frostschutz besitzen.
Nach diesem langen, kalten Winter wird wohl noch einiges auf uns zukommen.
Ich jedenfalls habe im letzten Jahr 2 Impfungen bekommen und jetzt die 3. (Soll nun 5J. geschützt sein)
Ich finde diese Dinger, aber auch alle anderen Stechfiecher einfach nur zum Ko.... (leider ist der Smiley wech)

Sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## lollo (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Hallo,



elkop schrieb:


> im vorigen jahr wurde bei mir durch zufall eine borreliose entdeckt


Ha, da kann meine Frau auch ein Lied von singen.
Vor vielen Jahren wurde sie in der Kniebeuge gebissen, dann vom Doc falsch behandelt. Erst nachdem er nicht mehr weiter kam, wurde ein Dermatologe hinzu gezogen, der auch sofort die richtige Diagnose stellte, und mit Antibiotika behandelte. 
Beschwerden sind mal mehr, mal weniger, immer noch da, und werden auch so bleiben sollen.

Und jede bei unseren Hunden gefundene Zecke bekommt erst mal ein Bad........,
aber in Spiritus. Danach quält sie keinen mehr.


----------



## benni (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Morgen, ja ja meine Lieblingstiere.

Habe seite 5 Jahren eine festgestellte Borreliose, letzten Herbst mal wieder eine 3 monatige AB Kur beendet. Seitdem gehts mir wieder erheblich besser.

Ist ein Wahnsinn wie die Viecher im Vormarsch sind, hab beim Angeln ca. alle 2 Wochen eine. Naja, hab mich damit abgefunden.:crazy :crazy :crazy Machen können wir sowieso nix.

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Jaja, die Mistviecher. 

Nach dem vorletzten Winter hieß es noch das die Zeckenpopulationen wegen der milden Winter explodieren weil keine mehr durch starke Fröste abgetötet werden

Und nach diesen (von denselben Fachleuten wie oben) Das sehr kalte Winter stark förderlich für Zecken sind weil diese frostresistent sind:crazy

Was dann widerum heißt. Die Zeckenplage ist völlig unabhängig von einer Klimaerwärmung (wie uns die Politiker weißmachen wollen um an mehr Geld zu kommen). Mal Hüh, mal Hott

MfG Frank (der von "deutschen" Blutsaugern fast immer verschont wird - leider net von den Moskitos am Mittelmeer)


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Zecken*

Boah, Ekelanfall *juck* *kratz*

Ich find diese Tiere widerlich.
Bestimmt haben sie einen Sinn auf dieser Welt, 
aber bitte nicht bei mir im Haus oder gar auf der Katz.

Wir haben 2 Main-Coon-Kater (laaanges Fell) und die Beiden
(und der Rest von Katzenrudel  ) müssen alle 4 Wochen eine
Behandlung mit Frontline über sich
ergehen lassen. Da bin ich penibel, weil ich eben keine Zecken
nachts im Bett finden will. Seitdem wir das immer anwenden, haben wir
auch nie wieder ein derartiges Mitbringsel gefunden


----------

